# Thai police: 2 men admit killing British tourists



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Two workers from Myanmar have confessed to killing two British tourists whose battered bodies were found on...

Follow the story Here
{Philippine Daily Inquirer}


----------

